# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  وظائف شاغرة للمعلمين والمعلمات بمدارس قطر

## خالد الشافعي

تفاصيل الخبر
وظائف شاغرة للمعلمين والمعلمات بالمدارس
11 مارس 2013
​يعلن المجلس الأعلى للتعليم بدولة قطر، بصفته السلطة العليا المسؤولة عن رسم السياسة التعليمية وعن خطة تطوير التعليم والإشراف على تنفيذها بدولة قطر عن رغبته في تعيين عدد من معلمي ومعلمات المراحل الدراسية الثلاث: (الابتدائية، الإعدادية والثانوية) من ذوي الخبرة والكفاءة في مجال تدريس المواد التالية:

اللغة العربية
اللغة الإنجليزية
الرياضيات
العلوم
الفيزياء
الكيمياء
الأحياء
الحاسب الآلي
التعليم المبكر
الدعم التعليمي الإضافي
شروط شغل الوظيفة

أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة البكالوريوس في التخصص المطلوب.
لديه خبرة لا تقل عن 5 سنوات في مجال العمل بالوظيفة المطلوبة في المدارس.
ألا يزيد عمر المتقدم عن (50) سنة. 
إجادة اللغتين العربية والإنجليزية، ويستثنى معلمو اللغة العربية من شرط إجادة اللغة الإنجليزية.
الأولوية لـ :

حملة بكالوريوس التربية في التخصص.
الحاصلين على تقدير جيد جداً فأعلى
إجادة استخدام الحاسب الآلي ويفضل الحاصلون على شهادة (ICDL)
طريقة التقديم
- على الراغبين في شغل هذه الوظائف ممن تنطبق عليهم شروط الكفاءة والخبرة المبينة أعلاه إرسال سيرهم الذاتية باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية وذلك خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ الإعلان 
للتقديم أضغط هنا​ 
http://tawtheef.sec.gov.qa/
- يقدم من يقع عليه الاختيار المستندات المطلوبة لشغل الوظيفه مصدقة حسب الأصول.

الرابط :
http://www.sec.gov.qa/Ar/Media/News/...px?NewsID=8502

----------


## خالد الشافعي

المدارس المستقلة التابعة المجلس الأعلى للتعليم بدولة قطر رواتبها كالتالي :

1 / 12 ألف ريال قطري تقريبا بدون الزوجة .
2 / 15 ألف ريال قطري تقريبا مع الزوجة .
بالإضافة إلى تذاكر السفر السنوية / لكل فرد من أفراد العائلة 1000 ريال قطري 

والمدارس الخاص بعضها تدفع أكثر من هذا المبلغ ، وبعضها أقل من ذلك

----------

